
The Perfect Agile/Scrum Stand-up - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/12/the-perfect-agi.php
======
quanticle
_It's like this: Agile is all about dynamic process tailoring. That means,
yes, that teams control the degree of paperwork and process they need to
accomplish. But it's also like this: there are some "recipes" that the
community has found over and over again that work. You'd be a complete fool to
ignore them._

For Agile (whatever that is) it may be true. Many of the Scrum books I've
seen, however, emphasize that Scrum is an all-or-nothing proposition. Either
you get buy in from management and you go Scrum all the way or you don't do
Scrum at all. The justification given is that Scrum is a set of interlocking
practices, and adopting some of the practices without adopting the whole set
doesn't get you any benefit, and may even harm the project.

~~~
JonKernPA
I have always viewed scrum as a management technique... easily wrapped around
delivering a software product. Since scrum is pretty light-weight, I guess
doing it "all" is not that cumbersome, but you could probably jettison/modify
some parts that don't fit your culture/context. (Just know why...)

------
JonKernPA
If you think agile is a set of fixed steps, you are wrong. If you think a
standup is a status meeting "for the boss," use jira and avoid the standup.

